# How to get a job with Audi?



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

Does anyone know the best route to getting a job with Audi? I don't want to go the dealer route, as they are not employees of Audi, but rather employees of the dealer....I just figure that I spend way to much time reading about the cars, and on Audiworld and here, why not use that time for something good. Like working for Audi!!!!


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (idrivequattro)*

audiusa.com , look in, about Audi. It didn't look like they had many openings and i bet the ones they do have would be pretty tough to get. It may actually be of some benefit to work for a dealership in some aspects because you would get a chance to network with some of the people working for corporate. When i worked for my local Honda dealer [it was just a job] the one thing i found out was they won't hire from their own dealers. Most of the corporate people i met had owned or managed independant shops. It would be a nice job and the perks would be hard to beat. Goodluck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (audinut!$)*

thanks!
dealer would be reasonable, and pretty easy to get a job there I suspect. Could go the service rep route, or even part time sales I guess.....then network through them....


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (idrivequattro)*

My suggestion is to learn how to speak German.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (TabulaRasa)*

Ich kan deustch gemacht


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (idrivequattro)*

ein kleines bischen (is that right?)


----------



## Aphoric (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (idrivequattro)*

You have to become the devil, and learn how to treat audiphiles like crap.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (Aphoric)*

Seriously, what did you have in mind? If you go Audi corporate, you'll have to relocate to Auburn Hills (not quite as cool as CA where you are now). Seriously though, you could get started on the dealer level. That'd get you in the door, and you could learn a bit about the business.... from there network and try to work your way up.
That's actually a fairly common place to begin. I know several people at Audi who started out that way.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? ([email protected])*

I would love, obviously, to be a rep for Audi on a dealer level. That is, market new products/services to the dealers, from Corporate Audi. I would just not know where to start at the dealer. Would you just have to start at the sales level? Service level? Washing cars? 
My problem is that now I consider myself to be in the middle class as far as income is concerned. I want to make a career change, and now is the time. I work in telecom currently and hate it, I get home and I feel completely unfulfilled and like I am building someone elses dream. I constantly frequent the vortex and Audiworld and realized this is my true passion....why not try to make it a career. So here I am trying to figure out where to start! I mean I have a college degree, and 4 years sales experience...


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (idrivequattro)*

sounds like sales would be the place to start then. If your good your income bracket shouldn't change to much. They get more time with the reps anyway.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get a job with Audi? (audinut!$)*

aha...will do. I guess one could even do the sales thing part time, supplimtenting my income in another way-


----------

